# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Eryaman Oto Kiralama

## DanqerLine

Eryaman Oto Kiralama olarak bulunduğumuz Ankara şehrinde müşterilerimize en iyi araba kiralama hizmeti vermek kuruluşumuzun temel amacıdır. Bu amaç doğrultusunda, süregelen kaliteli servis imajımızı devam ettirebilmenin anahtarının müşterilerimizin memnuniyetinde olduğuna inanıyoruz.

Eryaman Oto Kiralama
Ankara oto kiralama firmaları arasında en güvenilir,rahat,konforlu ve profesyonel hizmet sunmayı amaçlayan Eryaman Oto Kiralama, havalimanı oto kiralama ve konforlu araba kiralamada ön plandadır.Çalışanlarımızın esnek,düşünen,rekabetçi,yenilikçi,kalite yönetimi felsefesini yaşam biçimi haline getirmiş,sinerji oluşturan,değişime hızla ayak uydurabilen bireylerden oluşması da diğer oto kiralama şirketlerinden ayrıca farklarımızdır.

Kısa ya da uzun süreli araç ihtiyacımızı karşılamak için tercih ettiğimiz bir yöntem olan araç kiralama, geniş bir açıdan bakıldığında, araç satın alma işlemine göre müşterilere önemli bir takım avantajlar sağlar.Her ne kadar uzun vadeli banka kredileri, araç almak isteyenleri finansman olarak rahatlatsa da, son zamanlarda oldukça yaygın olarak kullanılmaya başlanan uzun süreli araç kiralama, araç ihtiyacını karşılama konusunda ciddi bir alternatif olarak karşımıza çıkmaktadır.

Eryaman Araç Kiralama  Eryaman Oto Kiralama
Detaylara girmeden önce, araç kiralamanın 2 önemli avantajına değinmekte fayda var. Araç almak istediğinizde peşinat ve aylık ödemelerin yanı sıra aracın zorunlu trafik sigortası yaptırmak için ekstra bir bütçe ayırmak zorundasınız. Ayrıca tüm bakım ve tamir masrafları da bütçenize yük olarak dönecektir. Bunun yanında kaza durumlarına karşı yeni aldığınız aracınızı korumaya almak istediğinizde araç kasko fiyatları yine bütçenizi gözden geçirmenize neden olacaktır. Üstelik aracın nasıl bir arıza çıkartacağını yani dönemsel olarak bütçenize ne kadarlık bir yük bindireceğini öngöremezsiniz. Tabi muayene masrafları ile motorlu taşıtlar vergisinin yaratacağı masrafları da unutmayalım.

Eryaman Rent A Car  Eryaman Oto Kiralama
Araç kiralama alternatifinde ise, ödemeleriniz sabit ve düzenli şekilde olacağı için aylık giderinizi belirleyebilir, kendinize en uygun fiyatta olan aracı kiralayabilir ve kiraladıkdan sonra sürprizlerle karşılaşmazsınız.

En uygun fiyatlar ile hizmet alın  Eryaman oto kiralama

Eryaman Oto Kiralamanın sizlere sunduğu fiyat avantajlarından faydalanın.

Acar Grup Türkiyede satılan markaların en büyük alıcısı konumunda olduğundan, distribütör firmalardan ve araç üreticilerinden yüksek indirimler alabilmektedir. Eryaman Oto Kiralama aldığı bu indirimleri müşterilerine sunduğu kiralama fiyatlarına da yansıtır. Siz hiç pazarlık yapmadan indirimlerden faydalanır, kazançlı çıkarsınız.

İhtiyaçlarınıza özel paketler  Eryaman oto kiralama
Farklı sektörlerden, her boyuttaki binlerce firmayla çalışmanın tecrübesini sizin için, size özel çözümler üretmek için kullanırız.

Sanayi devlerinden KOBİlere, her ölçekteki firmalar için uygun filo seçeneklerini tasarlarız. Bunun için, önce sizi dinler, şirketinizi analiz eder, ihtiyaçlarınızı belirleriz. Ardından süratle, size en uygun çözüm paketini sunarız. Farklı sektörlerden ve farklı firmalardan edindiğimiz yıllara dayanan tecrübeyi sizinle paylaşırız. Araç parkımızın zenginliği, marka ve modellerimizin çeşitliliği sayesinde, organizasyon yapınızı göz önünde tutarak size en uygun seçenekleri sunarız.

Kiralanan araçların kullanım kmlerini siz belirleyebilirsiniz. Kontrat süresinizi isteğinize göre düzenleyebilirsiniz (1 yıl, 2 yıl, 3 yıl, 4 yıl). Eryaman Oto Kiralamanın geniş marka ve model portföyünü kullanarak istediğiniz araçlardan oluşan filonuzu oluşturabilirsiniz.

Sermayenizi işinizi geliştirmekte kullanın  Eryaman oto kiralama

Araç satın almak için kullanmadığınız kredinizi farklı kaynaklarda işinizi büyütmek için kullanabilirsiniz.

Otomobillerin satın alınmasından dolayı şirketiniz ciddi oranda finansman kaybı ile karşı karşıya kalmaktadır. Örneğin; otomobiller banka kredisi ile alındığında en az %25-30 oranında peşin para ayrılması gerekmektedir.

Kredi kullanarak yapılan alımlarda firma araç alım masrafı dışında faiz masraflarını da karşılamak durumundadır. Eryaman Oto Kiralamadan araç kiraladığınızda şirket sermayesinden filo için toplu para çıkışı olmaz ve şirketiniz bu kazancı başka yatırımlar için kullanabilir.

Kira ödemeleri, şirket bilançosunda pasifte yer almadığı için şirketinizin kredi imkânlarını hiçbir şekilde etkilemez.

Aylık kira bedeli faturalarının tamamı, 3 aylık bilanço döneminde gider olarak kaydedilebilir.

Araçlarınızı satarken uğrayacağınız değer kaybından kurtulursunuz.



Vergiden tasarruf edin  Eryaman oto kiralama
Eryaman Oto Kiralamanin keseceği aylık kira faturasının direkt gider yazılabilmesi, şirketinize vergi avantajı sağlar. Kira faturasındaki KDV miktarı, takip eden ilk ay firmanızın ödeyeceği KDVden mahsup edilerek vergi avantajı yaratır. Aylık kira bedeli faturalarının tamamı, 3 aylık bilanço döneminde gider olarak kaydedilebilir.

Filonuzu unutun  Eryaman oto kiralama
Siz kendi başarınız için odaklanın; biz iş ortağınız olarak araçlarınızın her türlü zahmet ve masrafını üstleniriz.

Aracınızı kullanmaya başladığınız andan itibaren hedefimiz sizin için operasyonel mükemmelliği sağlamaktır. Ankaranın en büyük araç filolarından birini yöneten deneyimli kadromuz ve üstün altyapımız sayesinde deyim yerindeyse siz filonuzu unutursunuz. İş ortağınız olarak araçların her türlü zahmet ve masrafını biz üstleniriz. Size düşen sadece başarıya odaklanmaktır.

Hızlı ve sorunsuz teslimat  Eryaman oto kiralama
Araçlarınızın teslimatları Eryaman merkez ve şubelerinden yapılır, zamandan tasarruf etmeniz sağlanır.

Araçlarınızın üretici firmalardan teslimatına kadar geçecek sürede arzu ederseniz, size geçici araç temin ederek, iş sürekliliğinizin devamını sağlarız.

Aylık ödemelerinizde değişim olmaz

Eryaman Oto Kiralamadan araç kiraladığınız da her ay belirli bir kira tutarı öder; bütçenizi, planınızı buna göre yaparsınız.

Kötü sürprizlerle, beklenmedik giderlerle karşılaşmaz; kaza, onarım, sigorta masraflarını ödemezsiniz. İşletmenizden ani nakit çıkışı olmaz; ödemelerinizi taksit, taksit yaparsınız. Araçların eskidiğini düşündüğünüzde sözleşmenizi yenileyebilir, size vereceğimiz yeni araçlarla; taksit, taksit ödemeye devam edebilirsiniz. Filonuzla ilgili giderleriniz aydan aya farklılık göstermemesinin rahatlığını yaşarsınız.

Servis bakım ve onarım bizim işimiz  Eryaman oto kiralama
Aracınızın periyodik bakımlarını biz takip eder ve ücretsiz gerçekleştiririz. Aracınız kaza ya da arıza yaptığında tüm tamirlerini biz takip eder ve aracınızı size sorunsuz, çalışır bir şekilde teslim ederiz.

Eryaman Oto Kiralamanın kendi bünyesindeki bakım ve onarım servisleri ve yurt çapındaki anlaşmalı servis noktaları 7×24 araçlarımızın bakımı için çalışmaktadır. Kendi bünyemizdeki Ankarada 2 servisimiz TSE standartlarında hizmet vermekte olup, günlük 20 araç kapasitesi ile bakım-onarım faaliyetlerini sürdürmektedir.
Sektördeki en geniş araç yelpazesine sahip olan Eryaman rent a car, kalite ve güvenliğe verdiği önem nedeniyle, zaman içerisinde kendi geliştirdiği eğitim ve performans ölçüm metodolojisi sayesinde, yetkin bir servis ekibine sahiptir. Servis ekibi hem konusunda uzman, hem de ekibe yeni katılanları eğitebilecek ve destekleyebilecek alt yapıya sahip personelden oluşmaktadır.

Lastikleriniz bizden  Eryaman oto kiralama
Eryaman Rent A Car için müşterilerinin güvenliği ve memnuniyeti en öncelikli konular olduğundan, araçlarınızın lastikleri her 50.000 kmde bir yenilenir; ayrıca araçlarınıza kar lastiği de temin edilir.

Ekstra personele ihtiyacınız yok  Eryaman oto kiralama
Şirketiniz, personel ve zamandan tasarruf eder. Filonuzun idaresi için ekstra personel alımı yapmanıza gerek kalmaz, personele ödenecek olan maaş, sigorta, ikramiye ve yan ödemeler gibi pek çok maliyeti ödemek zorunda kalmazsınız.

Şirket kaynaklarını doğru şekilde kullanarak verimliliğinizi artırırsınız. Mevcut çalışanlarınız filonuzun idaresi ile vakit kaybetmez. Muhasebe Birimleri, otomobiller ile ilgili yüzlerce faturayla uğraşmaz. Amortisman ya da yeniden değerlendirme, finansman giderleri gibi detaylarla ilgilenmek zorunda kalmaz. Kiralama sistemi bu yönü ile muhasebeye zaman açısından büyük avantaj sağlar.

----------

